# Carson City Rendezvous Dutch oven cook off and smoked meat cook off



## ncdodave (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey everyone! I am brand new here and someone from camp cook forums recomended your forums and they aer right up my alley! I am coordinating and running the 10th annual Dutch oven cook off on June 15, 2008 in Carson City, Nv. This is the 25th year of the Rendezvous which is free to attend and this year we are putting together a brand new smoked meats cook off which will be judged on June 14,2008. WE are still organizing everything, seeking sponsors and madly building this new competition. There are currently over $500 in cash and prized for the Dutch oven cook off and I would hope the BBQ competition would easily double that in prizes.If you are interested in competiting or helping, I could use both, PLEASE email me asap. Thank you!
BTW I will post more as info comes to me and other details.
Dave


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome Dave. If you get a chance slide over to the RollCall thread and post and introduction about yourself. Tell us what you are smoking with, how long, likes, dislikes, and all that god stuff.

Someone will be along soon to help with some answers maybe on your event. 
Sorry I am a little to far away to help out.


----------



## bubba t (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome Dave...
....Is your Carson City Gig going to be IDOS sanctioned?...


----------



## ncdodave (Mar 14, 2008)

Buba,
The Carson City Event is indeed IDOS sanctioned and the winners qualify for the Worlds in 2009. LSDOS members are also welcome of course and who ever else wants to show up for the weekend.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 14, 2008)

hey dave, welcome, I wish I could help but I am to far away. If I did not have 2 kids I would consder traveling to help.


----------



## ncdodave (Mar 30, 2008)

LC,
Bring the kids! there are lots of things for children to do at the Rendezvous! My Children spent the weekend there with us and so do other families. The kids have a blast and get to make new friends.
Dave


----------

